# Bobcats eliminated/Cats offseason discussion thread.



## Diable

As Jim Morrison once said This is the End.Can't even stay alive for the bulls game tomorrow

We lose in OKC tonight.Everyone is on their way to the eye doctor right now.Maybe they all have glaucoma and they can get some medical marijuana prescribed.I could hit more shots legally blind and stoned out of my cabana than they hit tonight.I guess it's time to talk about the draft and other offseason business.I guess we'll end up with the next to last lottery pick barring a magic ping pong ball.That would be hysterical considering how often we've missed out on good picks when we sucked monkeyballs.

Honestly I think we should be a playoff team next year,but that doesn't excite me a great deal.If we have this roster together and manage to add one or two productive players we'll be a mediocre playoff team.That will be no more exciting to me than being a mediocre lottery team.We just aren't going to get a real impact player and it's hard to see where this team goes to the next level without one.We need a legitimate star player and it just isn't going to happen.

Only thing that could change this is a change of ownership which would give us someone with a committment to excellence.I wouldn't care if he borrowed one of Al Davis' jumpsuits and wore an rhinestone studded Elvis cape so long as he was reasonably competent and not Bob Johnson.Go ruin BET


----------



## nutmeged3

I agree on the playoff team, we keep our first rounder. So, if we can keep the same team in tact plus a lottery pick were going to improve atleast 4-5 wins and be right back in contention for a spot. Still not any kind of contender with this roster and I don't think it ever will but it will be exciting to have that post season excitement. Hell, Charlotte came alive for the Hornets back in the day, maybe it can happen again

First issue of the offseason is figuring out what to do with Felton and I guess you can say May too. Brown just said he wants both back. With nobody having cap room this offseason we'll hopefully have little competition for Felton. I honestly don't know about May has anything even changed from his situation last year? Brown still says hes not ready

Draft? I wouldn't mind seeing a 2 guard that can learn a thing or two from Raja and take over in a couple years. We havn't exactly been good at drafting though so we'll see.


----------



## Zuca

Brown hints that Bobcats could trade pick:
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/59774/20090612/brown_hints_bobcats_could_trade_pick/


----------



## urwhatueati8god

> Restricted free agent Raymond Felton is likely to remain with the Bobcats.
> 
> "I don't see any situation where he's not with us," manager partner Michael Jordan said Thursday. "I anticipate us keeping Raymond Felton, without a doubt."


Link.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

When I look at Charlotte's roster, I just see a big collection of very good - solid players that probably could be traded to acquire some really elite talent. 

PG: Raymond Felton (FA)...D.J. Augustin
SG: Raja Bell...Gerald Henderson
SF: Gerald Wallace...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Boris Diaw
C: Emeka Okafor...DeSagana Diop...Nazr Mohammed...Alexis Ajinca

If they're keeping Felton, why not try to trade Augustin along with Wallace and Ajinca for an All-Star caliber big man to play alongside Okafor? Guys like Bosh, Boozer and Stoudemire should be being discussed, but there have been no signs of that whatsoever.

I find it hard to believe that the Bobcats couldn't put together an offer for Boozer that the Jazz wouldn't like. Wallace for Boozer straight-up would make sense.


----------



## Diable

How does boozer get us anywhere unless we get him for free.Boozer isn't that good.Trading Wallace for Boozer gets you more offense and less of everything else.It doesn't make you a better team and Wallace is under contract for more than one year.Instead of just trading for Boozer you're trading a very reasonably paid player who is under contract for several years for a player you'd be forced to then sign to a completely unreasonable contract.

Wallace is more valuable than Boozer for exactly this reason.His contract matters and Boozer's lack of a contract matters a damned lot.Signing boozer to an extension would also put us in the luxury tax,which is not going to happen.Who's dumb enough to pay luxury tax on a mediocre team with no chance of advancing in the playoffs.

And don't expect a bobcats fan to think that just because you've got one point guard doesn't mean you don't need another.How many times have you had to watch Jeff ****ing McInnis dribble out the shot clock at the top of arc without doing a damned thing?


----------



## Diable

Sean May gets a one year deal from the Kings,terms not disclosed.Espn graciously reminds us that while Charlotte paid Mr May for four years he only got out on the floor for one year of games(missing 246 out of 328 games).If I thought he could play half the season effectively I'd want him back,which doesn't say as much about him as it does our dearth of frontcourt depth.I have to assume that it's not a significant deal by nba standards,probably a minimum deal or something similar.I'm not even sure that we can bring him back after we declined his QO.If he's smart he's saved some of the six or seven million the cats paid him.He may need it real soon.

This could easily be the end of the line for Sean.If he can't stay in shape or isn't effective...Or if he gets hurt again it's easy to think this might be his last chance.He was a really good player when he was healthy and in shape,but that's been two or three years.He's only played 24 ineffective games in the past two seasons and the in shape part didn't apply there unless you're talking about the shape of the goodyear blimp

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4346270


----------



## LA68

What's bad is not only how highly they pay players but, how long the contracts are. If they had shorter contracts, they could at least use the "expiring deal" to bring someone in. But, they gave that to the Lakers (thanks by the way !). 

Now you have very mediocre players who aren't all that valuable to anyone. No one should be untradable including Wallace. Just not for Boozer ! He is only talked about because he is the only post player available. 

May as well stand pat and wait for next year. You almost made the playoffs so you probably will make it next year. That's something.


----------



## nutmeged3

> Davis said he’s fielded interest from several teams, including New Jersey, *Charlotte*, Cleveland and Detroit – although it seems far-fetched that any of those teams will offer Davis anything more attractive than the multi-year deal that has been proposed by Celtics boss Danny Ainge.
> 
> But Davis understands that many of the teams are playing the waiting game and seeing where other unrestricted free agents land before dealing with a restricted free agent such as him.
> 
> Many teams – according to multiple sources - are also fearful of his weight issues and inability to play above the rim.
> 
> The Celtics have the luxury of being able to match any offer that Davis fields and while there’s been speculation that the number that Boston would match lies somewhere in the $3.5 million per season range, Davis is completely in the dark.
> 
> "I don’t know what that number is," he said. "I wish I knew."


LINK

Interesting I doubt it happens but he'd be the best option of a backup big man possible. Only thing is he's not going to be nearly as effective without those Celtic superstars all around him.


----------



## Blue

Dumping one pillsbury doughboy(May) and pursing another(Baby)? :laugh:

Lol, just playin. In all seriousness he would help you guys square up your 2nd unit... D.J., Baby, and Radman can all score pretty well off the bench, and Diop/Nazr are both capable post defenders. Any news on how Gerald Henderson is looking though?


----------



## Diable

Glen Davis is better than nothing.Right now we don't have any depth at power forward


----------

